# Can I put calvus in Malawi Hap tank?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Tanganyikan tank that includes 5 black zambian calvus... it appears I only have one female (breeding), and 3 of the males are very large and fight often. No fin damage or anything though. However, one seems to be exceptionally bullied these last few days and hanging out at the top of the tank.

I'd really like to keep him, and wonder how bad it would be to add him to my 125gal Malawi Hap tank containing electric blue ahli, a few peacocks, c. moori, 5 pheno's, 2 lethrinops... contains about 12-15 fish right now... lots of rocks & heavy filtration..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently...maybe 3 weeks ago put in a calcus that looks very similar to yours BTW, in with my peacocks and haps. He is doing very well. He loves swimming around with the fish and is not shy at all. I was quite surprised it worked out this well but it did. My brother raised him since very small with haps and peacocks so maybe that had something to do with it. I know very little about these fish but so far I love the little guy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried it and for me it was a survive but not thrive situation, I took him out. He ate well, he did not allow anyone to harass him (nor did anyone really try) but he did not move away from his little section of the tank much and he seemed nervous and unhappy to me. This was compared to the behavior of the large male in my Tang tank...IME they seem much happier with Tangs.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*** had a white calvus and a gold head comp in with my haps/peacocks with 0 issues for the last 4 months or so. The peacocks pay no attention to them what so ever. For me i was between a rock and a hard place, due to the fact that i really loved the look of the calvus and comps, but didnt want to setup another tank just for them. So after some research on here i decided to give it a try, and i have to say im glad i did. They have made a great addition to my tank.


----------



## Hypnotank (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a black and a white male in my 150g which is stocked with all peacocks and haps. They do fine but as I've found from people who breed them they are very shy and tend to hide here and there.
The black is not as nice as he could be to the smaller white and will chase him on occasion. Overall I think they are a fantastic fish, very smart and also a great profile shape. I love them.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have Labs, Joanjohnsonae, Cynotalapia, Liningstonii that get along. I would like to add an A. calvus (Black). Am I asking for trouble?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See the answer here:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=245397


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Caught me.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

countryboy814 said:


> I have Labs, Joanjohnsonae, Cynotalapia, Liningstonii that get along. I would like to add an A. calvus (Black). Am I asking for trouble?


Sorry DJ but I would like a few more opinions. Referring me to an earlier post was a cop out.
If it's because they need diferent food or temp. or environment that would be a reason. They are classified as having the same temperment and substrate needs so.....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

countryboy814 said:


> countryboy814 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Labs, Joanjohnsonae, Cynotalapia, Liningstonii that get along. I would like to add an A. calvus (Black). Am I asking for trouble?
> ...


You can wait to see if there are more opinions in your thread, or do a search on the other threads that essentially all had the same opinion. :thumb:


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I know that it's a **** shoot introducing new Cichlids to any established tank. My LFS has mature Calvus with Mbuna and they get along fine. There is also a 5" Front in the same tank. No problems. Just went to LFS today to get second opinion and saw them myself. DJ I'm sorry you had to get three tanks to enjoy them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's that pesky CF rule about cross-posting. Can never hurt to try if you have a way to rehome. But I wanted to present a balanced view...it did not work for me and there are some well-respected and experienced members that would also not recommend the mix. :thumb:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ok - back to my question.... 
sounds like it might not be healthy for him in the malawi tank even though its bigger, but I'm quite sure he is VERY stressed in the 55gal tank from being charged by the other male calvus... I'm so unsure what to do!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

beachtan said:


> ok - back to my question....
> sounds like it might not be healthy for him in the malawi tank even though its bigger, but I'm quite sure he is VERY stressed in the 55gal tank from being charged by the other male calvus... I'm so unsure what to do!!


I would move him over...doesn't sound like it could be any worse. That or take him to the LFS for trade.


----------

